# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Hãy cùng khám phá hương vị coffee tại The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf

## hangnt

Nếu bạn là một người có hứng thú với những hương vị mới lạ từ các thức uống chắc bạn không nên bỏ qua một địa chỉ hấp dẫn mà chúng tôi sắp nói tới sau đây. Đó chính là The coffee Bean & Tea Leaf ® – Thương hiệu đã được khẳng định ở nhiều nước trên thế giới.


The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf® đi đến đâu đã tạo ra luồng gió mới, một làn sóng mạnh mẽ với thương hiệu coffee tiếng tăm này. Ghé qua cửa hàng The Coffee Bean bạn sẽ  tha hồ thưởng thức hương vị tuyệt vời của đồ uống The Coffee Bean - Đây được xem là thương hiệu tiên phong trong việc sáng tạo ra các thức uống mới.






Cửa hàng The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf® đầu tiên xuất hiện tại Việt Nam bắt đầu từ năm 2008 sau khi công ty Việt Coffee mua lại bản quyền thương hiệu có uy tín hơn 40 năm của Mỹ. Mặc dù mới vào Việt Nam được 3 năm nhưng The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf® đã thật sự gây ấn tượng cho giới sành uống. Ngoài cách bài trí lôi cuốn, hiện đại mà ấm cúng, thống nhất phong cách trên toàn hệ thống, The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf® còn hấp dẫn giới sành ẩm thực bởi cách biến tấu, đột phá trong pha chế, tạo nên xu thế mới trong mảng Cà phê đá xay với thức uống The original Ice Blended và thức uống Tea Latte duy nhất chỉ có tại The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf® .






Phần lớn các sản phẩm được làm theo công thức độc quyền nên các sản phẩm đồ uống của The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf® đều đem đến những trải nghiệm thú vị cho những người kỹ tính nhất. The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf® hiện đang sở hữu các cửa hàng tại California, Arizona, Singapore và Malaysia, ngoài ra còn có các cửa hàng nhượng quyền trên khắp thế giới, trong đó Việt Nam. Hiện công ty có 750 cửa hàng trực thuộc và nhượng quyền. Hằng năm, The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf® phục vụ hơn 100 triệu ly cà phê và trà cho toàn thế giới. Sau 40 năm phục vụ trà và cà phê cao cấp, công ty hiện có 750 cửa hàng trực thuộc và nhượng quyền, hiện công ty vẫn đang tiếp tục mở rộng cả trong nước (Mỹ) cũng như quốc tế.




Khách hàng đến với The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf® để thưởng thức Trà và Cà phê ngon cùng với sự phục vụ chu đáo trong không gian thân thiện, ấm cúng và thoải mái của cửa hàng. Từ vẻ đẹp và sự lôi cuốn với việc trang trí cửa hàng bằng gỗ sồi đến bộ sưu tập phong phú các loại Trà và Cà phê, đã mang lại cho khách hàng khoảng thời gian nghỉ ngơi dễ chịu sau những ngày làm việc mệt nhọc. Bạn có thể cùng thư giãn với bạn bè hay dành thời gian quý báu cho gia đình trên những chiếc ghế sofa thoải mái. The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf® mang đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm hoàn hảo về chất lượng.


Với gần 48 năm phát triển, The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf® tự hào với việc cung cấp Cà phê và Trà có CHẤT LƯỢNG TỐT NHẤT thế giới. Từ miền cao nguyên phía nam Columbia đến những thảm Trà xanh mướt của Sri Lanka, những chuyên gia thu mua Trà và Cà phê của The Coffee Bean  đã đi khắp nơi để có được hạt Cà phê và lá Trà tốt nhất được thu hoạch từ những nông trang và trang trại tư nhân. Qua đôi bàn tay khéo léo và cách pha chế đặc biệt của những nhân viên pha chế sẽ  sáng tạo ra thức uống The Original Ice Blended nổi tiếng thế giới và thức uống Tea Latte duy nhất có tại The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf®.

Toàn bộ các sản phẩm của The Coffee Bean đều được là từ những nguyên liệu tốt nhất, phần lớn theo công thức độc quyền, cho nên dù bạn là người yêu thích Cà phê được rang thủ công rồi pha liền hay thức uống Ultimate Ice Blended® . The Coffee Bean không những là thế giới của hương vị mà còn có không gian rất tuyệt của các buổi hẹn nữa.


Vậy còn chần chừ gì mà không cùng bạn bè cùng dừng chân ở cửa hàng của The Coffee Bean gần nhất và thưởng thức hương vị độc đáo mới lạ cùng chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn. Sẽ thật tiếc nếu bạn bỏ lỡ cơ hội này đấy.

*Địa chỉ The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf  tại Việt Nam*

*Tại Sài Gòn:*

157 - 159 Nguyễn Thái Học, Quận 1, TP.HCM
ĐT: (84 8) 3837 9347 Fax: (84 8) 3837 9374
Email: nguyenthaihoc@coffeebean.com.vn

39 Lê Duẩn, Quận 1, TP.HCM 
ĐT: 848 3824 4903 ; Fax: 848 3824 1385
Email: kumho@coffeebean.com.vn
>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán cafe The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf (39, Lê Duẩn)*

12 - 14 Thái Văn Lung, Quận 1, TP.HCM 
ĐT: 08.38228886 Fax: 08. 38228468
Email: thaivanlung@coffeebean.com.vn

94 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Quận 3, TP.HCM 
ĐT: 848 38257 615; Fax: 848 38257616
Email: 94ntmk@coffeebean.com.vn

235 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, Quận 1, TP.HCM 
ĐT: 848 38333 648; Fax: 848 38333 647
Email: nowzone@coffeebean.com.vn

235 Đồng Khởi, Quận 1, TP.HCM 
ĐT: 848 35087 285:Fax: 848 38223 296
Email: metstore@coffeebean.com.vn

*Tại Hà Nội:*

229 Tây Sơn, Quận Đống Đa, Hà Nội 
ĐT: 844 6276 1004 ; Fax: 844 6276 1005
Email: picomall@coffeebean.com.vn
>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán cafe The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf (229 Tây Sơn)*



(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## thuty

Trông đẹp nhờ. Nhưng chắc quán này thì đắt rồi

----------


## hangnt

Giá trung bình 65k-75k

ở quán này thì các bạn order tại quầy và cầm bill nhận nước cuối quầy. Trường hợp khách đông, nhân viên sẽ mang nước lên cho khách

thường thì Các cửa hàng cafe này đều là phong cách self-service (tự phục vụ). 

Self-service: Khi vào, bạn phải xếp hàng ở quầy, xem menu rồi order, thanh toán tại quầy, đến cuối quầy nhận thức uống. Khi ra về, theo đúng phong cách self-service thì khách sẽ tự mang ly của mình đi bỏ và dọn sạch rác ở bàn mình. Tuy nhiên vì khách ở VN chưa quen, nên cái khoản thu dọn khi về sẽ tùy thuộc ý thức khách hàng  :cuoi1:

----------


## thuty

Ở VN mà tự dọn thì có mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alyaj

thấy bảo quán cafe này ngon lắm lại nổi tiếng
bữa nào đến đây uống thử  :Smile:

----------


## civn2011

Trông đẹp mắt và ngon nhỉ, nhưng chắc đắt lắm!  :dance: 

----------------------------------------

*Khanh Ly .Ms*

*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online: *Vietnam Booking Online*

----------


## vaga_pro2006

mấy lần muốn đến quán này uống mà chưa đi được
nhất quyết cuối tuần này đi mới được

----------


## hangnt

hum qua đi với bạn đến quán này uống
nó ghi 229 tây sơn mình tìm đúng đó nhưng lại là nhà bán sản phẩm khác chứ ko phải quán 
tìm mãi hóa ra 229 tây sơn này là trung tâm thương mại picomall quán nằm ở ngay tầng 1 
coffee uống khá ngon hôm quá mình uống loại mocha giá 90k nó có 2 loại 1 loại cho socola sữa ở trên với loại nữa ko nhớ là gì
sau khi gọi đồ uống thì lấy hóa đơn đem xuống quầy để xác nhận rồi ra chọn chỗ khi nào xong thì người ta kêu mình ra bê đồ uống 
mình thik màu sắc của quán à quán này có bán các loại bánh ăn ngon lắm nhưng mà đắt ăn một miếng là đã gần 100k rồi  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## Amp21

Nghe nói cafe này uống ngon lắm
Phải đi uống thư mới đc

----------


## jhonnyboy

Bao giờ phải đi uống thử xem anh Coffee Bean náy hương vị thế nào

----------


## loplipop

Uống anh bean này cũng ok lắm  :cuoi1: 
Gia hơi đắt nhưng mà sắt ra miếng

----------

